# printing on duck cloth



## mikegraphics (Nov 5, 2009)

i have a customer that wants me to print on duck cloth. He makes custom corn hole games and wants his logo printed on the duck cloth before he sews them togather to make the corn bags. My question is can that material be screen printed on or should i use heat transfer. any sugestions would be greatly appricated.


----------



## INKFREAK (Jul 24, 2008)

You should be able to screen print it.Check to see what kind of waterproofing they are using on the cloth.Run a couple of tests and do some wash tests.You should be fine.


----------



## drunkswithapress (Jan 15, 2009)

I print on duck cloth a lot. I make the patches that the kids with the mohawks sew on there clothes. Sometimes i have adhesion problems but most of the time they come out fine with a second pass. the material is thick and coarse so the ink doesn't want to take to well. I use plastisol inks. You can get a yard of it for about $6-9 and it should make many cornbags. I'm guessing they are the same size as most of my patches. Sounds like an easy way to make some money to me. If you want i can send some samples.. but you should be o.k.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

#1, Let's call it bean bags, or just bags. I'm from Chicago, and it drives me nuts when it's called corn hole. Corn holing is no game where I'm from. 


Jokes aside.

You might want to use something other than plastisol. Not because of printing problems, but game play problems. Most people like a certain level of slide on the boards, and I think plastisol might make the bags "stick" when they hit the box. 

People are touchy about it too. My bags are made of cordura, and my boxes are pretty smooth. Most people think mine are too fast. Some bars have bags that are sticky like bubble gum from having beer, and god knows what else spilled on them, and people think they stick too much.

Well, that's enough talk about smooth and sticky bags and boxes for 1 day. Just something to think about.


----------



## stone hawk (Aug 14, 2008)

I have had experience printing on canvas with my dtg printer and it prints beautifully, nice color and won't be a heavy feel like screen printing.


----------



## mikegraphics (Nov 5, 2009)

drunkswithapress,
A sample would be great,i'm kinda new to the screen printing thing so thanks for all the help.
13 graphics,
sorry to hear it drives you nuts its called corn hole and cornbags,but they are filled with corn so here in pa we call them corn bags, if they were filled with beans we would call them bean bags.


----------



## drunkswithapress (Jan 15, 2009)

send your addy to [email protected] and i'll send a few out. they call it cornhole in indiana too, imagine that. it's like a professional sport here.


----------

